# القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإسلا



## Coptic Princess (9 فبراير 2008)

*القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإسلا*

*في حكم وصفه البعض بأنه "تاريخي"*
*القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإسلام بالعودة لديانتهم الأصلية*​ 
*




*
*



**المحامي رمسيس النجار يعلق على الحكم**



*​ 
*القاهرة - ا ف ب*
*سمح القضاء المصري السبت 9-2-2008 باعادة كتابة بيانات الديانة الخاصة باثني عشر قبطيا وتغييرها من مسلم الى قبطي مع الاشارة في البطاقة الى انهم كانوا اعتنقوا الاسلام لفترة قصيرة, في حكم وصفه محامي الدفاع بانه "تاريخي".*​ 
*وافاد مصدر قضائي ان المحكمة الادارية العليا قبلت بتسجيل هؤلاء الاقباط في بطاقاتهم على انهم مسيحيون بعد ان قرروا العودة الى ديانتهم.*​ 
*ولكن المحكمة قررت ان يوضح في بطاقة الهوية ان هؤلاء الاشخاص "اعتنقوا الاسلام بصورة موقتة" تفاديا "لاي تلاعب بالاثار القانونية او الاجتماعية المترتبة" عن هذا الاجراء مثل الولادات او الزيجات.*​ 
*ومن المقرر اعلان الحكم خلال ساعات او ايام كما افاد مصدر قضائي. وقوبل الحكم بتصفيق من مقدمي الدعوى والمحامين وعدد من الاقباط الحاضرين الذين هتفوا "يحيا العدل".*​ 
*وقال المحامي رمسيس النجار انه "حكم تاريخي ينتصر لحرية العقيدة في مصر ويطبق المادة 46 من الدستور التي تنص على حرية العقيدة".*​ 
*وكانت محكمة القضاء الاداري (الدرجة الادنى في القضاء الاداري المصري) رفضت في نيسان/ابريل الماضي الطعن الذي تقدم به هؤلاء المواطنون الاقباط الراغبين في العودة الى دينهم الاصلي باعتبار انه مخالف للشريعة الاسلامية ويعد "تلاعبا بالاسلام".*​ 
*وطعن هؤلاء في الحكم لكن الحكومة حاولت منع بحثه كما اكد محاميهم.*​ 
*واعتبر رمسيس النجار ان "هذا الحكم بمثابة ارساء مبدا حيث ينطبق على كل الحالات المماثلة".*​ 
*وقال احد رافعي الدعوى ويدعى ياسر حلمي (27 سنة) "ان الحكم بمثابة عودة للهوية حيث لم استطع استخراج بطاقة شخصية وبالتالي حياتي كانت متوقفة".*​ 
*واوضح المحامي ان "والده هو الذي اسلم وحسبه مسلما بالتبعية بغير علمه وعلم والدته".*​ 
*ورغم انه لا يوجد في القانون المصري اي نص يتحدث عن الردة او يجرمها الا ان الاف المسيحيين المصريين الذين اشهروا اسلامهم لاسباب اجتماعية غالبا (كالرغبة في الزواج من مسلمة او الرغبة في الطلاق الذي تحرمه الكنيسة القبطية) وباتوا برغبون في العودة الى دينهم الاصلي يواجهون مشكلات ادارية جمة اذ ترفض السلطات تغيير ديانتهم في بطاقات الهوية او في اي اوراق رسمية.*​ 
*ويقدر عدد الاقباط في مصر بما بين 6 و10% من اجمالي سكان مصر البالغ عددهم 76 مليون نسمة.*​ 
*http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2008/02/09/45391.html*​


----------



## BITAR (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإس&#1604*

*الحمد لله*
*ولاكن*
*يتبقى التنفيذ*
*شكرا على الخبر *
*يا **Coptic Princess*​


----------



## جوزفين سمير (9 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإس&#1604*

شكرا على الخبر وده بركة التقوى


----------



## assyrian girl (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإس&#1604*

*thx 4 the good news
God bless you​*


----------



## Coptic Princess (10 فبراير 2008)

*Re: رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإسل*



BITAR قال:


> *الحمد لله*
> 
> *ولاكن*
> *يتبقى التنفيذ*
> ...


 

*عندك حق ولكن هل هذا سيمنع امن الدوله من القبض علي المرتدين عن الاسلام سواء من خلفيه مسيحيه او لا وتلفيق التهم ليهم مثل شاديه والقديسه الشهيده مادلين (شيرين) والكثير والكثير...الرب يكون مع اقباط مصر ويحميهم من طغيان الاسلام...شكرا استاذي علي المرور ةالرد الرب يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## Coptic Princess (10 فبراير 2008)

*Re: رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإس&#*



جوزفين سمير قال:


> شكرا على الخبر وده بركة التقوى


 


*شكرا عزيزي الرب يبارك حياتك ومرورك الجميل واهلا بي في منتدانا الغالي*​


----------



## Coptic Princess (10 فبراير 2008)

*Re: رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإس&#*



assyrian girl قال:


> *thx 4 the good news​*
> 
> _*God bless you*_​


 
*you are most welcome dearest sis thanks for commenting God Bless you always *​


----------



## christ my lord (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإس&#1604*

*دة خبر رائع جدا ومفرح جدا .. ومنتظرين العمل الفعلى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإس&#1604*

لو تم التنفيذ فعلا تبقى خطوه هايله ....ميرسى يا Coptic Princess وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإس&#1604*

بجد خبر روعة مرسي يا برنس علي تعبك دخ تطور ملحوز في القضاء المصري اهو يهدي موجة العصبية عن الاقباط شوية و يحسسهم انهم هيخدو جزء من حقهم ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BITAR (11 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإس&#1604*

*بمناسبه هذا الخبر*
*تخيلوا معى*
*المدون فى خانه الديانه فى البطاقه الجديدة *
*سيكون هكذا*
*مسيحى - مسلم سابقا*
*منتهى البجاحه*​


----------



## islamic-life (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإس&#1604*

دول مرتدين وكان لازم بقتلو الدين مش لعب عيال مش رقم تليفون زهقت منو او عملى مشاكل اقوم اغيرو


----------



## islamic-life (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإسل*



BITAR قال:


> *بمناسبه هذا الخبر*
> *تخيلوا معى*
> *المدون فى خانه الديانه فى البطاقه الجديدة *
> *سيكون هكذا*
> ...


اهم شفتو مش بقولكم الدين مش لعب عيال فعلا الاخ دى عنده حق يعنى ايه دين يقعد يتغير كدة .


----------



## islamic-life (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإس&#1604*

وانا بستغرب فعلا على الناس اللى عايزة حقوق الانسان دة انت عددكم لا بتعدى 10 مليون وواخدين حقكم اكتر من 60 مليون انتم عايزين ايه تانى .عموما لو انتم معتمدين على التدخل الاجنبي فلن يظل الضبع موجودا ليحمى الغزال ولو ظل موجودا فلن يظل الاسد نائما .


----------



## BITAR (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإسل*



islamic-life قال:


> اهم شفتو مش بقولكم الدين مش لعب عيال فعلا الاخ دى عنده حق يعنى ايه دين يقعد يتغير كدة .


انت فهمت خطأ يا عزيزى
*انا اقصد بجاحة القضاه اللذين يرغبون فى تدوين الديانه المحمديه مع ديانته المسيحيه*​


----------



## BITAR (12 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإسل*



islamic-life قال:


> وانا بستغرب فعلا على الناس اللى عايزة حقوق الانسان دة انت عددكم لا بتعدى 10 مليون وواخدين حقكم اكتر من 60 مليون انتم عايزين ايه تانى .عموما لو انتم معتمدين على التدخل الاجنبي فلن يظل الضبع موجودا ليحمى الغزال ولو ظل موجودا فلن يظل الاسد نائما .


*عزيزى لك هذا الخبر المنشور فى جريدة الاخبار المصريه لسان حال الحكومة المحمديه *
*ولك ان ترى من هو الذى يريد التدخل الاجنبى*​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40081


----------



## islamic-life (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإس&#1604*



> كشفت اجهزة الأمن عن تورط نائب اخواني بمجلس الشعب في تسريب معلومات مغلوطة إلي البرلمان الأوروبي أصدر بناء عليها قرارا ينتقد حالة حقوق الإنسان في مصر.. تبين ان النائب زار البرلمان الأوروبي في بروكسيل والتقي بماكملان سكوت نائب رئيس البرلمان وتعمد إمداده بمعلومات مغلوطة وعارية من الصحة بهدف تحريض البرلمان علي اصدار قرارا ينتقد حالة حقوق الإنسان في مصر وذلك في إطار مخطط اخواني لاشاعة القلاقل والاساءة لسمعة مصر والاضرار بمصالحها في الخارج.


دة حالة واحدة ثم انى دة المفروض يتعدم لان هدفو  التدخل الاجنبي فى شئون مصر . وزى مانا ما قولت دة حالة واحدة لكن اى حاجة بتحصل لاقباط مصر مبيكنش فى حاجة على اللسان الا حقوق الانسان طيب شوف حالة بقيت المسلمين اللى بيعانو من ظلم بردة ظلم الحكومة(سواء الشرطة اللى عاملة زى اماكن تعذيب او اهانة ) او الغلاء ولسة كمان بعد الغاء الدعم انا هنا مش بتكلم فى سياسة الحكومة لا انا بقولك شوف حالة المسلمين ومع ذلك مجاش فى دماغنا خالص موضوع حقوق الانسان لانى انا عارفين انى حقوق الانسان دة هتخلى الغرب ينطو هنا فى البلد وممكن يحصل الاسوء بس يا ترى انتو عارفين دة .تعرفو انا مؤمن جدا انى مصر  لو اتهزمت فى حرب هتكون بسبب فتنة طائفية وفى الغالب هتكونو انتو السبب فيها لانكم معنددكوش اى حاجة اسمها احترام الاديان للاسف ربنا يستر على مصر والمواضيع دة تهدى .


----------



## noraa (13 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإس&#1604*

ليرفع الله اسمى عالى  ويتحقق الخير دة


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (14 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: القضاء المصري يسمح لأقباط اعتنقوا الإس&#1604*

خبر جميل جدا


----------

